# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Storage of steriods

## plastiq69

I have a ton of eq left and this is a used bottle with a rubber top. How should I store it for my next cycle this coming spring?

----------


## CYCLEON

cool dark place - doesnt need to be refrigerated - hide it in a nice dark pantry - away from the stove and all that.

----------


## Nathan

Yep, cool dark place.

----------


## curtis

To me it seems that refrigeration keeps the oil thicker. Is it just me after putting a low looking 10cc vial in the fridge it cones out 3-4 hours later looking full.

----------


## tt333

I just keep it cool.

----------


## mattg78

I got some test enanthate and deca and was wondering if it would be ok it keep it outside. I was thinking about leaving mine outside in the heat (gets about 90 degrees sometimes; it will be covered and not in the sun). I don't think it would hurt the quality, huh?

----------


## Power_Andy

you don't have to do anything special with deca and enanthate , just keep it dark place ... you can keep it without refrigerator. Surely!

----------


## noel44

Water based (ei. Suspension) will freeze when too clold, spearate form water when too hot, i have no idea at what temps, but its happend to me b4, money down the drain.  :Frown:

----------


## all4me

i ran out and i lost my resourse. where can i get some more?

----------


## nope

nvm posted it in wrong spot

----------


## Rhino58

Send it to me.

----------


## tigerspawn

Bump

----------


## slfmade

> bump


wow....

----------

